
Ask HN: How do you get to sit down with European Family Offices? - eaenki
A bunch of startups get funds from family funds which are primarily in Switzerland. Is it exclusively thru connections? How do they even get deal flow if that&#x27;s the case? Unlike VCs they don&#x27;t build a brand and stuff..
======
s3nnyy
Check [https://www.sictic.ch/](https://www.sictic.ch/)

~~~
eaenki
much appreciated

